# Does odor rise or fall?



## outofbodyspecial (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry for the weird question, but I couldn't find the answer in my search. 

Reason I asked is I live in an apartment, and I am occupying the top floor (5th). No neighbors on the same floor, and no other apartment in the vicinity, just small houses. 

If odor rises, will I get away with venting outside without a scrubber?


----------



## Mental91 (Aug 15, 2011)

Well from experience with smoking weed at least it rises and moves wherever the wind is blowing. Ah the good ol days of smoking next to my window so my mom couldn't smell it.


----------



## chasmtz (Aug 15, 2011)

odor, in my opinion, i have no backing here, tends to penetrate in all directions. If you vent outside, through the roof, I think you could get away with it but you and your neighboors will still smell pot if its strong smelling. Nobody is gonna know where its coming from though.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 15, 2011)

Goes with the draft.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have known a few people to vent out the chimney. No noses up there to smell it. Never had a problem or even used a filter. The draft created by the chimney helps out also.


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 15, 2011)

i had an under sized filter on my fan and the smell got every where up down left and right.


----------



## tibberous (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, your ass is below your head, but you can still smell a fart, so I'd say it rises.<br><br>Basically it just dissipates though - what are you trying to figure out?


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 15, 2011)

tibberous said:


> Well, your ass is below your head, but you can still smell a fart, so I'd say it rises.<br><br>Basically it just dissipates though - what are you trying to figure out?


lol that could be off the heat though.


----------



## tokingtiger (Mar 7, 2018)

good question and i see it not really answered. then there is the part i see nobody touching, Grow smells. not smoke, not heated. should you put a grow in the atic or the basement, according to " Smell Migration" only? i know i lived upstairs in Denver and the people below said they smelled it alot. i had filters also.


----------



## grassy007 (Mar 7, 2018)

Odor absorbing gel like Ono can be used, but you must not let it be with any incoming air to the buds as it will change the taste of the flowers.


----------



## sunny747 (Mar 7, 2018)

To add to the topic... Does weed smell more with lights on or lights off? If anyone knows then you could dial in your light cycle accordingly..

I feel like when lights go off the humidity rises and I get a puff of smell here and there, even with a filter.


----------



## grassy007 (Mar 8, 2018)

I get whiffs of strong weed growing smells off and on. One day it will reek pretty bad, then the next day there's very little smell.


----------



## Therrion (Mar 8, 2018)

I vented mine through a scrubber connected to a dryer vent. I would advise not getting a smelly strain. I don't know how legal it is where you live, but when I did it in an apt I lived in a place it was very illegal. If that is the case, I wouldn't even attempt it for your own sanity. Without a scrubber, it's a definite no......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2018)

i really think that terpenes, ketones, and esters are close to the same density as air, so they will spread in a globe, as far as they are allowed to. ceilings, floors,etc stop the flow, and air circulation would spread it where ever it flowed. so i think they'll spread where ever they're allowed to, up or down


----------



## sunny747 (Mar 8, 2018)

My first grow was in the 90's. My parents had a huge old house and I was growing in a closet in the attic. All I really had was 12 stretched sticks with a few leaves under 100w MH, One day my older brother came to visit and as he walked in the door 3 stories below he says at the top of his voice.. "Who's growing weed in here?"  Thx a lot..


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 9, 2018)

Old thread..but it's a smell, it just spreads.


----------



## Noirag (Mar 30, 2018)

I’d think it would rise based on a few things.
1. Heat rises 
2. Odours are smelt because of volatile terpenes caused by certain temperatures.
Those two factors lead me to conclude that the smell would travel up. Like if a bud was on the floor and you can smell it then the odour must be traveling up to reach you. But on the other hand same thing would probably go for if there was a grow room on the second story of a house and you were on ground level and could smell it. I can say I’ve only really smelt bud from above haha.
Whata funny thread.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 30, 2018)

heat volatilizes terpenes, but they cool rapidly. once they're a fair distance from the source of heat they ought to be carried on whatever air currents are present


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 30, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Old thread..but it's a smell, it just spreads.


Lol yes but evetually those breezes blow it to your neighbors ha ha 

Im a scrubber 

Not going to lie i still get leary when a heli 
Flys low and slow over my house 

I try to tell my self its legal and thers a ton of private landing strips in my area .....am i just being paranoid lol.

I swear i posted a pic the other day
And sure as shit there was a state trooper chopper flying a little lower and slower over my house then normal


----------

